# NGD - got my Bertoncini!



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I got my OOO Bertoncini guitar today two days earlier than scheduled and safely shipped by USPS and Canada Post. I didn't even have to pay any taxes so I got lucky there.

The guitar has a Koa back and sides and an Engelmann spruce top. The fingerboard and bridge are ebony as is the back of the headstock. The Rosette is also Koa with bloodwood bindings. The nut, bridge and pins are bone. The tuners are Gotoh 510. There is abalone inlay on the headstock and on the side of the neck to accent the shape of the bridge.

The guitar looks and plays great! It has a little darker sound than my Breedlove Northwest classic with the trebbles not being as bright. The midrange sounds fuller and the bass is in balance. I like the tone a lot as it is on the warm side and I am primarily a classical guitar player. The Koa back and sides are on the darker side and the bloodwood bindings set it off nicely. It even has a floating fretboard above the top to allow it to vibrate more freely, a nice innovation. Here are a few pics:


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a classy looking guitar, Albert. Congrats!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Deelishious


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks! She really is a nice guitar.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nicccccccccccce


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Gorgeous. What is that floating fretboard deal? Never heard of that.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice. I've never heard of him. Any info? What made you choose him??


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess he is most known for his building of the John Standefer Signature model Bertoncini guitar with the knee tunnel and wedge shaped to tilt it back to aid in playability. Quite a unique design. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-lTZBZu98A 

Guthrie Thomas also plays a custom made Bertoncini guitar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io8df2ZK8i8 

I think Dave Bertoncini is now retired. The reason I went with this guitar is I really liked how it was made and looked. I couldn't try it in person so I had to rely on online clips of other guitars made by him and took a chance. I am glad I did as it plays and sounds very nice, perhaps I got lucky.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Albert, that is a fine looking guitar! If it sounds as good as it looks you have done well.


----------

